# Marco Island...where to shop for Groceries and beach toys?



## Whirl (May 26, 2009)

W3 are travelling with 3 small ones so I hate to lug too much as I always do anyway, but we are really trying to scale down....

Is there somewhere to shop...presumably in Ft Myers or on the way  to MI from the Ft Myers airport...?


Need a decent grocery store...I am fairly particular about certain items/quality, where possible AND also somewhere like a Target for beach toys and games for the kids. 

Thanks for any suggestions...


----------



## BevL (May 26, 2009)

Naples will have everything you need and is between Ft. Myers and Marco Island.

There are a few grocery stores in Marco Island, Vons and one other one, but nothing in the way of big box stores, unless that's changed in the last year or so.  As I recall when you're coming down the highway from Naples, at the corner where you turn south to come to Marco Island, there's an outdoor mall there with some sort of store like Target or Walmart.  

It's been a couple of years since I've been there, but that's my best recollection.

Have a great time - that's one of my favourite places to go.


----------



## LMD (May 27, 2009)

*Shopping*

Marco has Publix and Winn Dixi. There is a Super Walmart on 951 just after you go over 41 (about 10 min from Marco). There is all kinds of other shopping on the way from the airport to Marco
Lisa


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 27, 2009)

Whirl,

Closest Walmart SuperCenter to Marco Island is about 9 miles away in Naples
Walmart SuperCenter
6650 Collier Blvd
Naples, FL 34114
Ph;239-417-1252

Naples North SuperTarget
2415 Tarpon Bay Blvd
Naples, FL 34119
Ph: 239-552-1100

There are 2 Publix Grocery Stores on Marco Island, a Winn-Dixie Grocery Store
and Paradise Seafood and Gourmet Market.  See Marco Island Groceries for info an Map


Enjoy your trip

Richard


----------



## Whirl (May 27, 2009)

Richard, Lisa and BevL, 
Perfect! Thank you sooooo much for the great feedback....directions and exact addresses, too.   That will be a huge help. Traveling with the little ones, I like to have my ducks in a row, beforehand!  Things go much more smoothly with a well-researched plan.

Cheryl


----------



## opusX (May 28, 2009)

There are 2 or 3 beach toy stores on the main road on Marco also. There is a  Walgrens as I remember that has beach toys.


----------



## Whirl (May 28, 2009)

opusX said:


> There are 2 or 3 beach toy stores on the main road on Marco also. There is a  Walgrens as I remember that has beach toys.



Great. 

I guess I thought is was a little less developed/commercial and that it would be a long drive to run to the store....but it seems like there are plenty of choices not too far way. Obviously we have never been there.

Maybe I was thinking of Sanibel/Captiva area....Who knows?


Thanks again so much.


----------



## Beachlady (May 28, 2009)

*Costco is a great stop*

When you exit the Ft. Myers airport there is a Costco.  Great to stock up on breakfast and lunch items.  There is also a liquour store at Costco too.  We have saved a lot of money with a quick stop there!


----------



## Whirl (May 28, 2009)

Beachlady said:


> When you exit the Ft. Myers airport there is a Costco.  Great to stock up on breakfast and lunch items.  There is also a liquour store at Costco too.  We have saved a lot of money with a quick stop there!




Great tip...except no costco membership...we have BJ'S and Sam's club, though. 

We are staying in the hotel ( using a  travel package certificates) so we do have 3 tiny refrigerators but no cooking faciliaties, so we can onlyy stock up so much....

This will be a tough trip for us in that regard as we are quite used to having full kitchen facilities when we travel with the kids. 

oh...we'll suffer through it!

Thanks.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 29, 2009)

Whirl,

If you decide you want to do a day-trip with the kids -consider the Naples Pier. It's the longest Pier in Florida and dates back to the late 1800's. Depending on the time of day it's possible to see plenty of marine-life - e.g: dolphins, sharks, rays and various variety of fish.  Sunsets from the pier are spectacular. The pier juts out from Naples Munincipal Beach, which many consider one of the finest beaches in Florida. You'll be immediately struck by the lack of commercialization and lack of high rises at that location which is markedly different from the beach location you'll be at on Marco Island. While it would probably be too much to combine the Pier with a beach trip their with the kids, it would be doable and there are showers and changing facilities there.  There is a metered parking lot a short block east of the pier at the corner of Gulf Shore Blvd and 12th Ave S.

Naples Municipal Beach & Fishing Pier (Naples Pier)

More info on Naples Municipal Beach & Naples Pier

Also consider Naples Zoo at Caribbean Gardens - the kids would have a great time.


Richard


----------



## Whirl (May 29, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Whirl,
> 
> If you decide you want to do a day-trip with the kids -consider the Naples Pier. It's the longest Pier in Florida and dates back to the late 1800's. Depending on the time of day it's possible to see plenty of marine-life - e.g: dolphins, sharks, rays and various variety of fish.  Sunsets from the pier are spectacular. The pier juts out from Naples Munincipal Beach, which many consider one of the finest beaches in Florida. You'll be immediately struck by the lack of commercialization and lack of high rises at that location which is markedly different from the beach location you'll be at on Marco Island. While it would probably be too much to combine the Pier with a beach trip their with the kids, it would be doable and there are showers and changing facilities there.  There is a metered parking lot a short block east of the pier at the corner of Gulf Shore Blvd and 12th Ave S.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much Richard.  Sounds like a great tip. As you can tell I have had no time to do any research for this trip ( not my usually m.o.) so all these tips are fabulous!  I'll check out the links you provided.

My kids are infatuated with sea life, so they would love that....any idea best time of day?..We will probably try to make a morning trip and get bcak by nap time!

Cheryl


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 29, 2009)

Whirl said:


> My kids are infatuated with sea life, so they would love that....any idea best time of day?..We will probably try to make a morning trip and get bcak by nap time! Cheryl



Anytime is a good time.  Perhaps there tends to be more marine activity with high tide and low tide times. Naples Tide Information. 


Richard


----------



## Whirl (May 31, 2009)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Anytime is a good time.  Perhaps there tends to be more marine activity with high tide and low tide times. Naples Tide Information.
> 
> 
> Richard



Thanks again!


----------

